# Rihanna verliert durch Partyexesse ihren Werbedeal bei 'Nivea'



## beachkini (8 Aug. 2012)

​
*Der neue Vorstandssitzende von Beiersdorf, Stefan Heidenreich, 49, feuert Rihanna. Im „Spiegel“ kritisierte Heidenreich die "100-Jahre-Nivea-Kampagne", die von seinem Vorgänger Thomas Quaas zum 100. Marken-Jubiläum angezettelt wurde.*

_Rihanna ist ein No Go. Was habe die mit Drogen und Partyexzessen in Verbindung gebrachte US-Sängerin denn “mit den Kernwerten von Nivea zu tun. Ich kann wirklich nicht verstehen, wie man eine Rihanna mit dem Markenkern von Nivea verbinden kann. ‘Nivea’ steht für Vertrauen, Familie und Verlässlichkeit_”, so Heidenreich in einem Statement.

2011 hieß es noch vom Unternehmen selbst: „In den letzten 100 Jahren wurde Nivea dank unsere loyalen Kunden zu einer Kultmarke. Für unsere Hundertjahrfeier schließen wir uns mit einer anderen Ikone zusammen, die weltweite Musiksensation Rihanna. Ihre Stimme wird uns helfen Niveas 100. Jahresfeier zu Fans auf der ganzen Welt zu bringen.“

Dies sieht der 49-Jährige, der seit April neuer Vorstandssitzende von Beiersdorf, jetzt wohl anders. Wenn Marketing versagt, müssen Vorstände eingreifen. In den nächsten fünf Jahren will man bei Beiersdorf jedenfalls mit “Weltklassewerbung” den Markt aufmischen. Der neue Nivea-Chef Stefan Heidenreich ist nun einer der ersten Auftraggeber von Rihanna, der erste Konsequenzen wegen ihren Drogen und Alkoholexesen zieht, und das obwohl 70 Millionen Euro in die weltweite Kampagne gesteckt worden sind.

Hoffen wir mal für Rihanna, dass sie nicht bald noch mehr Auftraggeber verliert.
(ok-magazin.de)


----------



## Q (8 Aug. 2012)

stimmt, Inge Meysel wäre besser geignet (gewesen)


----------



## DER SCHWERE (8 Aug. 2012)

Da wird wohl schon eim namhafter Spirituosen Hersteller seine Krallen ausgefahren haben





​


----------



## MarkyMark (8 Aug. 2012)

Q schrieb:


> stimmt, Inge Meysel wäre besser geignet (gewesen)



Uschi Glas ist doch Creme-erprobt, irgendwie


----------



## Punisher (8 Aug. 2012)

ich wäre als Werbe-Gesicht noch zu haben


----------



## MarkyMark (8 Aug. 2012)

Punisher schrieb:


> ich wäre als Werbe-Gesicht noch zu haben



Creme auf blankem Knochen? Welchen Sinn soll das denn haben happy09


----------



## Punisher (8 Aug. 2012)

MarkyMark schrieb:


> Creme auf blankem Knochen? Welchen Sinn soll das denn haben happy09



Knochen werden nicht faltig


----------



## JayP (8 Aug. 2012)

Rihanna kann den Vertrag mit Nivea nur noch retten wenn sie sich zur Wiedergutmachung am Strand nackig und ganzkörpermäßig mit der guten Creme einschmiert.

Das stimmt auch die Herren im Vorstand garantiert milde :thumbup:


----------



## Rumpelmucke (8 Aug. 2012)

Nivea - für den Arsch ab 70...


----------



## comatron (9 Aug. 2012)

MarkyMark schrieb:


> Uschi Glas ist doch Creme-erprobt, irgendwie



Uschi Glas* ist* Inge Meysel !


----------



## astrosfan (10 Aug. 2012)

Inge Meysel, Uschi Glas. Leute es geht um Hautcreme, nicht um Lederpflegeprodukte


----------



## MarkyMark (10 Aug. 2012)

...dass die Inge seit Jahren tot ist, wisst ihr aber schon, oder?


----------

